# UMTS Empfang verbessern ???



## bigguelk (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leutz !
Ich hab ein den E161 Huawei Stick von Vodafone und hab immer 3 Striche Empfang, aber irgendwie sind die Downloadraten nicht Konstant wenn ich bei Chip.de was lade hab ich wenns hoch kommt 350kb sek und dann mal wieder nur 39 bis 50 bei gleichem Empfang  
Ich wollte wissen (weil dat mit UMTS ja so ne sache is) ob sich das mit einer Richtantenne verbessern lässt oder ob ich da mein Geld gleich verbrennen kann ?
Und weeß vieleicht jemand wie man diesen doofen 5GB Begrenzung umgehen kann ? macht mich stocksauer zahl 30 Oken und kann nich ubegrenzt Laden


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

Die 5gb-begrenzung wirst du nicht umgehen können - ich denke nicht, dass du auf die Systeme von VF Zugriff hast (= Eine Richtantenne wird dir auch einigermaßen wenig bringen, wo willst du die denn hinrichten? Eine Antenne könnte aber an sich den Empfang schon erhöhen. Aber wenn die Empfangsstärke nicht sinkt tippe ich mal, dass einfach das Netz ausgelastet ist, so dass für dich nurnoch 50k bleiben.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (12. Dezember 2009)

Antenne, aber ich vermute mal, dass der Mast ausgelastet ist.


----------



## bigguelk (12. Dezember 2009)

Dann erstmal Danke für die Antworten ich werd wohl auf LTE warten müssen


----------



## razerkiller75 (12. Dezember 2009)

also ich habe auch noch eiene alten vertrah von t mobile und kann 10gb downloaden, allerdings soll man, wenn man mehr als 10 gb lädt gedrosselt werden. hab ich auch schon gehabt aber es hatte keine drosslung zur folge.


----------



## amdintel (14. Dezember 2009)

wer weiß heute schon ob nicht vielleicht bei 
 LTE  auch gegosselt wird  und was  LTE  überhaupt kostet  und ob es überhaupt überall verfügbar ist?


----------



## bigguelk (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin bei Vodafone und die wollen als erster ihre ganzen Umts masten damit aufrüsten


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2009)

Hol dir ne o2 prepaid Sim. Ich verwende nur die DayFlat. Da hast 1gig zur Verfügung bevor du ausgebremst wirst. Ich war schon drüber und würde nicht gebremst. Ich muss sagen die DL Geschwindigkeit ist top. Eigentlich konstante 3Mbit. UL hapert manchmal. Sonst gibts nix zu beanstanden.

HW: 4g xsSurfStick w14(HSUPA) Mediamarkt 70Euro mit 4gig MicroSD Card.

Das Funkmodem ist top(gleicher Empfang wie Handy). Dagegen kannst die Dinger von O2 in die Tonne treten.


----------



## bigguelk (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub nich das O2 hier HSDPA anbietet


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

Vodafone und Tmobile haben das beste Netz, o2 geht noch, Eplus ist für die Tonne.


----------



## amdintel (27. Dezember 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Hol dir ne o2 prepaid Sim. Ich verwende nur die DayFlat. Da hast 1gig zur Verfügung bevor du ausgebremst wirst. Ich war schon drüber und würde nicht gebremst. Ich muss sagen die DL Geschwindigkeit ist top. Eigentlich konstante 3Mbit. UL hapert manchmal. Sonst gibts nix zu beanstanden.
> 
> HW: 4g xsSurfStick w14(HSUPA) Mediamarkt 70Euro mit 4gig MicroSD Card.
> 
> Das Funkmodem ist top(gleicher Empfang wie Handy). Dagegen kannst die Dinger von O2 in die Tonne treten.


 hat das Ding denn einen Antennen Anschluss ?
wenn nein kanste das in die Tone und da sind die von O2 z.t dann besser . nicht überall in der Wohnung hat man guten Empfang


----------



## AchtBit (29. Dezember 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> hat das Ding denn einen Antennen Anschluss ?
> wenn nein kanste das in die Tone und da sind die von O2 z.t dann besser . nicht überall in der Wohnung hat man guten Empfang


 
für was denn Antenne?? Die brauchst nicht. Die Dinger von O2(der normale und die color) sind mist. Ich hatte einen zum Testen. Der Empfang ist Mist. Seit neuestem bekommen O2 Vertragskunden nun auch den 4g(Sim Lock) Stick. Im Shop war der aber noch nicht erhältlich.

Edit: Am besten den 4g besorgen. Kostet bei Amazon 59.- Euro mit Debitel Aufdruck. Ist exakt identisch mit dem ohne Aufdruck aber 20 Euro billiger


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mit dem O2 Stick keine Probleme und mit Antennen  Anschluss brauche ich schon, da wo der PC steht ist der Empfang nicht so gut und allgemein ist der Empfang in der Wohnung vom O2 Netz nicht so  nur 3 Balken .
ich kaufe und bestelle generell nichts aus den Internet ,
das seine Gründe .


----------



## AchtBit (29. Dezember 2009)

Bekommst auch im MM zum gleichen Preis.

aktuelle C'T, Test UMTS Sticks 

O2 Huawei E161: Funkmodem zufriedenstellend(HSUPA nein), Preis ohne Sim Lock 70.-
O2 BandRich Brandluxe C170 : Funkmodem sehr schlecht(HSUPA nein), Preis ohne Sim Lock 80.-
O2 Option iCon 431 : Funkmodem gut(HSUPA 2Mbit, Updatefähig auf 5,76Mbit), Preis ohne Sim Lock 100.-

Bester Stick Huawei K3765-HV, Preis 100Euro, kein Linux Support.

Leider ist der 4g(auch kein Linux Support) nicht im Testfeld. War auch bis vor kurzem noch nicht verfügbar. HSUPA 5,76Mbit ist standard.


----------



## maGic (29. Dezember 2009)

meine Kommentar zur SX _stick W14.

Falls man ihm HSUPA betreiben, dann hat die ok Empfang,

Aber beim EDGE bzw.GRPS ist Empfangquälität total mies.
Konnte gar nicht Internet surfen in ne Kaff, erst mit alte Huawei (modell vergessen) könnte ich surfen.


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Bekommst auch im MM zum gleichen Preis.
> 
> aktuelle C'T, Test UMTS Sticks
> 
> ...


ich hab das E160 das funktioniert unter Linux habe ich bereits  ausprobiert mit Ubunto 9.4;
komme mit dem bei guten Bedingungen auf knapp  4 ,habe andere FW drauf .... bin mit dem Stick zufrieden , von einem 7.5 hätte ich keinen Vorteil  und was nützt das ,  wenn diese Sticks keinen Antennen Anschluss haben und ich damit Verbindiungs Probleme bekomme ? 
Bei uns hat O2 keine 7.5 sondern weniger. 
besser währe eine UMts Box mit 4 Lan Anschlüssen, ist nur schwer zu kaufen leider . 
Dieses Vodafone  Stick kannste behalten  
ist für Dauer Nutzung ungeeignet 
weil kein Antennen Anschluss, diese Test Berichten glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr .


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2009)

Eine externe Antenne bzw. überhaupts der Anschluss ist immer besser als wie so, da muss ich amdintel recht geben.

@amdintel: 

Im Verkaufsbereich verschenkt einer ein ISDN USB Modem, vieleicht ist es noch da. Du hast wenn ich mich nicht täusche mal ein Modem gesucht.


----------



## AchtBit (29. Dezember 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich hab das E160 das funktioniert unter Linux habe ich bereits ausprobiert mit Ubunto 9.4;
> komme mit dem bei guten Bedingungen auf knapp 4 ,habe andere FW drauf .... bin mit dem Stick zufrieden , von einem 7.5 hätte ich keinen Vorteil und was nützt das , wenn diese Sticks keinen Antennen Anschluss haben und ich damit Verbindiungs Probleme bekomme ?
> Bei uns hat O2 keine 7.5 sondern weniger.
> besser währe eine UMts Box mit 4 Lan Anschlüssen, ist nur schwer zu kaufen leider .
> ...


 
Schau nochmal genau hin. Ich habe beim E160 nix von Linux erwähnt.

Dann, O2 verfügt selbstverständlich über das HSDPA Protokoll. Nur ists noch schweineteuer und nur für Vertragskunden erhältlich. Da es aber nur eine Frage der Software ist(HSDPA = HSPA gepackt) wird das in Kürze sowieso jedem zur verfügung stehen. Genau wie HSUPA

So, genau den Stick den du auch hast, habe ich mir von einem Kumpel geborgt. Verglichen zu dem 4g(hab meinen aus MM) ist der Empfang mit dem Ding Müll. Kein Wunder, dass der Stick ne zusätzliche Antenne braucht..lol

Hab bei beiden Sticks die gleiche o2 prepaid Sim verwendet. Hat also nix mit dem Anbieter zu tun.

Was du nur immer wieder mit deiner Antenne hast. Hat dein Handy wohl auch so eine externe Antenne??

Zu guter letzt, ich bin keine Testzeitschrift und hab auch nicht den geringsten Grund hier was zu erfinden.


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2009)

du begreifst das einfach nicht !
schlechter Empfang das Stick 
Sendet permanent mit voller Leistung und das in der nähe meines Kopfes 8 Stunden täglich,

bei der Ext. Antenne ist der Empfang bei 99 % 
das Stick sendet weniger und erzeugt weniger Elektr. Shock 
und es ist was anderes wenn man so ab und online geht, 
oder so wie ich jeden Tag und das UMTs Stick als DSL Ersatz nutzten muss, 
weil kein DSL verfügbar ist .


----------



## AchtBit (30. Dezember 2009)

Da hast recht, das begreif ich nicht.
Mein Stick sendet nur einmal, nämlich bei der Netz Suche und Abstimmung. Also deutlich weniger als ein Handy, das bei jedem eingehenden Anruf eine Netzabstimmung vornimmt. Falls man in Bewegung ist, dann wird beim Telefonieren zudem ständig neu abgestimmt, sobald eine Frequenzabweichung auftritt. 

Sollte dein Stick tatsächlich im statischen Betrieb, ständig das Träger Signal verlieren, würdest du dann auch gleichzeitig jedesmal einen Verbindungsabruch bekommen.

Ansonsten sind die Funkwellen(massig) eh den ganzen Tag permanent um dich herum.

Und ja, és ist auch meine primäre Internet Verbindung.


----------



## amdintel (30. Dezember 2009)

Du bist wohl ein ganzer Schlau Mayer  ?
Mein Stick verliert das Signal nicht nur bekommt ich davon einfach Kopfschmerzen nach einer weile online  weil es u.a auch  stärker sendet  muss weil der Empfang schlecht ist,  
wenn das in unmittelbarer nähe  ist.
bin täglich mehrere Stunden on , die Ext. Antenne hat RichtWirkung  ist optimal 
 und  keine Probleme egal wie lange der PC online ist .  
Diese dollen Sticks die hier genannt waren, 
an diesen kann man keine Ext. Antenne Anschluss also ->Müll , es gibt u.a. auch Leute die Ihrem PC im Keller haben da überhaupt kein Empfang , da legt man dann ein Kabel nach außen an dem man eine UMTs Antenne anschließt und schon geht es .


----------



## AchtBit (31. Dezember 2009)

Nö, nix schlau. Ich kann nur die Fakten sagen. Mein Stick sendet nur einmal. Wenmn die Sim initialisiert wird und ich ein Träger Netz gewählt hab. Nich anders wie mein Telefon halt auch.

Vielleicht solltest du nen Radiosender gründen. Einen Sender mit leistungstarken Träger hast ja scheinbar schon. 

Spass beiseite. Was du sagts ist einfach Quark. Eine erhöhte(lächerlich gering) Strahlung entseht nur wenn das Modem das Band zum Trägernetz sucht. Bei einer feststehenden Quelle, selbst bei schwachem Träger, kommt es nicht zum völligen Träger Verlust. Das Gerät hält tuned innerhalb des Bandes alle Abweichungen automatisch nach. Hierbei wird kein Freq-Scan verwendent. Prinzipiell wirkt die Art von Signal(Im privaten Verbraucher Frequenzbereich) immer und überall auf dich ein. Jedes kabelose Gerät, alle Funk Netze , W-Lan. Im Prinzip alles was im Nieder Hochfrequenzbereich angesiedelt ist, erzeugt eine Frequenzwelle, dazu kommen noch die mittleren Frequenzen, Medien, Hobby Funk, Polizei, Feuerwehr..unsw. zu guterletzt, im oberen Hochfrequenzbereich wird man vor einem PC geradezu durchsiebt. Alles in Allem schwirren soviel Sende Frequenzwellen um dich rum, dass wenn die sichtbar wären, du die Hand vor Augen nicht mehr erkennst.

Grundsätzlich tunen statische Teilnehmer weit weniger als beweglichen. D.h. deine kabellose Maus sendet z.B deutlich mehr Signale. Der Frequenz Band Scan, den du warscheinlich meinst, tritt nur auf, wenn Geräte mehrere Frequenzbänder unterstützen und dann nur bei der Wahl des Bandes.

Wenn dich das bereits krank macht, dann müssten alle Polizisten schon hin sein. Deren Funk klatscht durch alle Frequenzen durch. In einer Distanz von 10M wird noch jede Frequenz eines Elektrogerätes überlagert. Und zwar alle Frequenzen vom Nieder - oberen Mittel Frequenz Bereich. Etwa 100 mal so strark wie der Sendersucher von nem Quad Band Funk Modem und zudem jedesmal aktiv wenn der Träger gedrückt wird.

Also solange dein Stick nicht mit 500W Sendeleistung alle anderen Frequenzen, im Kilometerbereich, überlagert, würd ich mir echt Gedanken machen woher der Kopfweh kommt

Desweiteren wird für UMTS untere Hochfrequenz @ 2100mhz. Diese Frequenz ist nachweislich als ungefährlich und resonanzarm eingestuft. Wird deshalb in jedem Haushalt als standard Trägerwelle im Elektro Kram eingesetzt. 

plz, stop talking nonsense anymore


----------



## amdintel (31. Dezember 2009)

trotzdem ist es nun mal so das ich davon Kopfschmerzen bekommen auch vom Wlan wenn das in unmittelbarer nähe und längere Zeit am Senden  ist . 
ob das nun ungefährlich  ist oder nicht 
verhindern die  Kopfschmerzen  nicht . 

lass mal gut sein so wie ich es z.z. habe läuft es ganz gut und die Antenne weit genug weg von mir  , der Empfang mit der Ext. Antenne recht gut .wenn ich mir mal wieder ein Neues Stick kaufen sollte kommt mir auch nur eins ins Haus, wo man auch eine Ext. Antenne anschließen kann, oder eine Modem-Box  mit Lan Anschluss wo man eine Antenne anschließen kann.


----------

